# noisy fans !!!



## babymonkey (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all
im doing a hydro grow & have all my fans on the inside of my tent,but they all need to come out of the tent so theres more space for the plants to grow....
my question is when i put the fans on the outside of the tent,there pretty loud,plus the tent is in my bedroom,so was wondering is there anythin i can do to make the fans silent! ?

thanks all


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

Armaflex, courtesy of Mindzeye. Dude I ordered mega sheets and am gonna wrap everything. Stuff is legit. I got 1".


----------



## ishnish (Feb 21, 2010)

Armaflex?  what's the cost per sq ft?

i was just pondering a soundproof DIY inline fan..
soundboard is about $12 for a 4' x 8'   32' sq = 37.5 cents a sq ft...
cheap and has a 97% sound reducxtion so i'm told by the guy at home depot..
but i imagine Armaflex to be much easier to work with than soundboard...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

Just build a box around the fan? Armaflex is alot more, but easy to work with, wrap and tape.

Now you makin me think of a soundproof box around fan with duct flanges on either side. If that's what you were refering to in the DIY.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 21, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Just build a box around the fan? Armaflex is alot more, but easy to work with, wrap and tape.
> 
> Now you makin me think of a soundproof box around fan with duct flanges on either side. If that's what you were refering to in the DIY.



yes, DIY.  SoundProof.  that's my plan.  if anyone wants to do one with or before or after me, that's all gravy.

and i did a lil research on the armaflex and it looks promising, but i couldn't find an actual value of its acoustical insulation properties...

one last thing.   this soundproof fan, will be inline and run off 12v.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres why I use Armaflex, I work in the commercial HVAC industry, I work around 1600 ton chillers that cool 8 story buildings and they sound like jet engines about to take off, to help with the sound we use armaflex sheets to dampen sound.. I used it around my fans in my grow room and they are whisper quiet.. You wont find denser insulation foam anywhere.. Use that and insulated duct anywhere that you can.. All my external duct is insulated but its impossible to use inside the tent..

Building a box around the fan can make it louder.... Think about the purpose a speaker box has.. The speaker by itself isnt loud but if you put it in a box to echo in it becomes loud..

Take it from somone who uses Armaflex for a living, the stuff may not be cheap but it does its job like none other out there.. Its about $50 for a sheet that 4x6... It will go a long ways...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres a pic, it may not be pretty but its quiet... You can take it from me or the industry flunk out who settled for a job at home depot because he wasnt bright enough for the industry... Thats a 6in 450 cfm fan that is noisy as hell, but now you can stand next to it and you have to listen close to hear it...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm...thanks for the info, I've never heard of this armaflex...gonna have to look into it!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 21, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> hmmm...thanks for the info, I've never heard of this armaflex...gonna have to look into it!




Most people havnt unless they are in the HVAC trade or plumbing.. heres a link though..

hxxp://www.under-the-ice.com/product_info.php?products_id=74


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

Ha, that's where I bought my sheets. Gonna wrap, everyhing in it. Well and try and not make it look ghetto either.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 21, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ha, that's where I bought my sheets. Gonna wrap, everyhing in it. Well and try and not make it look ghetto either.



Good luck on the ghetto part LOL.. Im and HVAC tech and not a pro insulator, but we subcontract a company that can wrap anything and make it look good.. Functionality is more important to me than looks...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 22, 2010)

HI,

Armaflex sounds cool Mindzeye....  What I did to quiet down my fan is I put it inside of a large cardboard 'muffler' box that is lined with 2" eggcrate style sound absorptive foam.  I have the box suspended and hanging on rubber straps from my attic ceiling joists and those do wonders to keep any of the low end hummmm from transferring and acoustically coupling with my structure.  There's still a pretty hearty w-h-o-o-o-s-h of air and I still need to insulate the 6' run of 6" duct from my cool tube to my fan but since I only run my ventilation from 8pm til 8am at or near 100% during lights on and it hasn't been an issue when I have someone over during the day or early evening as my fan ramps down to around 30% speed during lights out.  

Peace!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks MindzEye,  that's the insight i was looking for...  truth be told.


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 22, 2010)

hi guys
wow alot of replies,that ARMAFLEX stuff,wow look no further,this looks better than anything ive seen,ive being looking at acoustic boxes which is suppossed to lower the noise.

im in the uk & have found a site that sells armaflex,is it an inch thick the stuff im looking for,as ive found one thats 32mm

please check site out below & let me know if its the right stuff as ill order a few sheets today

thanks all


----------



## zem (Feb 22, 2010)

industrial rockwool for insulation work great, they use this stuff in walls, you can build a box using gypsum board, just a thought


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 22, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> industrial rockwool for insulation work great, they use this stuff in walls, you can build a box using gypsum board, just a thought


 
hi zem
everyones thoughts are always taken on board,it sounds like a good idea as im a plasterer,and i can get the sound proof plasterboards at trade price,even kknow ill only need 1 board lol 

im going to get a check on the price for industrial rockwool

thanks zen


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 22, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi zem
> everyones thoughts are always taken on board,it sounds like a good idea as im a plasterer,and i can get the sound proof plasterboards at trade price,even kknow ill only need 1 board lol
> 
> im going to get a check on the price for industrial rockwool
> ...


 
hi again zem

ive just had a search for industrial rockwool,can you check the link below & let me know if this is the right stuff

hxxp://www.condell-ltd.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=581

get back to me cheers zen


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 22, 2010)

So are some saying a a soundproof box around the fan with flanges on both sides and ducting would be silent?


----------



## zem (Feb 22, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi again zem
> 
> ive just had a search for industrial rockwool,can you check the link below & let me know if this is the right stuff
> 
> ...


ya thats the one  get the flexible slabs to be able to roll it around ducts  btw i'm a drummer and have built a couple of music rooms using this stuff and gypsum boards


----------



## ishnish (Feb 22, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> So are some saying a a soundproof box around the fan with flanges on both sides and ducting would be silent?



doubt it'd be 100% silent but that'll be my goal.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 22, 2010)

or you could buy the tape they sell for 7 dollars at home depot.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 22, 2010)

That tape is only 1/8 in thick, you would need 8 layers of that stuff to equal the thickness of one of these sheets....


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm gunna listen to the guy that works with this **** on the daily. It seems simple enough and if it full insulates and silents it without probs, looking a little ghetto rigged doesn't seem like a huge concern.


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 23, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Heres a pic, it may not be pretty but its quiet... You can take it from me or the industry flunk out who settled for a job at home depot because he wasnt bright enough for the industry... Thats a 6in 450 cfm fan that is noisy as hell, but now you can stand next to it and you have to listen close to hear it...


 
hi mindzeye
i just spent 106 pound for 3 sheets of armaflex,ive wrapped,cut & taped it all round the fan,but it dosnt seem any quieter,please help !!

how did you get yours to make hardly any noise ??
cheers m8

also i got 32mm thick which os more than an inch


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2010)

:shocked: 106 pound that is more than 200$? daaaaamn! for this much money i could upgrade everything in my room, i suggest you be more careful spender from now on, i bet there were many things you could have used this much money to buy


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 23, 2010)

i know 106 pounds is alot of money on armaflex,i desperate need to either

get my fans to make less noise

or

find somewhere that sell silent extractors


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 23, 2010)

hi again

can someone check the link out below,its some insulated ducting,just wondering if this would make the fans quite ?

hxxp://www.i-sells.co.uk/insulated-aluminium-flexible-ducting-10m-150mm


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

have you tried rubber mounting where the fan is attatched to the wall or ceiling?  This is not sound proof, but it does help, and then maybe wrap the armaflex aroud the fan.


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi again
> 
> can someone check the link out below,its some insulated ducting,just wondering if this would make the fans quite ?
> 
> hxxp://www.i-sells.co.uk/insulated-aluminium-flexible-ducting-10m-150mm


yes this would help, however this is exactly an aluminium duct with industrial rockwool wrapped around it. you can find this stuff used for wrappin hot water tanks in homes, i am sure you can get it done for much less


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> i know 106 pounds is alot of money on armaflex,i desperate need to either
> 
> get my fans to make less noise
> 
> ...




Just got your PM, you need insulated duct, what your hearing is the sound of air moving through the duct.. Also my fan is suspended from a bungee cord, vibration can move through things and make noise...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi again
> 
> can someone check the link out below,its some insulated ducting,just wondering if this would make the fans quite ?
> 
> hxxp://www.i-sells.co.uk/insulated-aluminium-flexible-ducting-10m-150mm



Thats good duct, but I think you can find it cheaper, Im not familiar with stores in Europe but Im sure you can find it cheaper...


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks mindzeye

il be purchasing some insulated ducting this week & see how it goes

all the best


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

hi again
just an update ive just bought 10 metres of 150mm (6 ")insulated acoustic flexible ducting,ive listed the link below,the last link i posted was nearly 80 pounds but this is the same for 40 pounds
like to thanks mindzeye for mentioning i could get it cheaper,he was right 50% cheaper,hope some uk growers can make some good use of this link

as soon as it comes ill let everyone know if it works,well the armaflex wraped around the fan has silenced the fan (thanks to mindzeye),now to get rid of the airflow noise

hopefully the end result is "NO NOISE!" which im sure will interest every grower

happy smoking 

hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/INSULATED-ACCOUSTIC-FLEXIBLE-DUCTING-150MM-6-10M_W0QQitemZ360153907366QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item53dad880a6#shId


----------



## 1hit1der (Feb 24, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi zem
> everyones thoughts are always taken on board,it sounds like a good idea as im a plasterer,and i can get the sound proof plasterboards at trade price,even kknow ill only need 1 board lol
> 
> im going to get a check on the price for industrial rockwool
> ...


 
Small world.. Retired, local 66# San Francisco.....


----------



## Brouli (Feb 24, 2010)

just tell them to be quite,  try a lot of egg holders the cheapest sound proof material out there


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

A sound proof box would have to be built correctly or it could theoretically make things worse, but the analogy to a speaker box is off track because the speaker box is designed to specifically increase sound production, not so much by  echoing but so that when the speaker retracts into the box, it increases the pressure behind the speaker causing it to rebound harder and therefore send a stronger sound wave towards the listener.  

You quieten down any mechanical device you have to either (a) absorb the sound or (b) isolate the source and preferably do both.  In the case of a fan mounted into a rigid box by flanges, you are risking simply transferring the noise from the fan to the box.  To be safe you need to isolate the fan from the box with energy/sound absorbing mounts and flexible ducts.

Has anyone ever tried using "white sound" to either cancel out the noise or to mask it behind background noise?

Another cheap ghetto sound absorbing material is shag carpet or plush carpet.  I remember some sound booths in the radio industry years a go with carpet on the walls that were nearly as quite as the ones with the fancy egg crate foam.

If you have access to it, foam egg crate mattresses like they use in the nursing homes.hospitals dampens sound pretty good to.  When a patient is discharged, they usually just through the egg crates out.

Good luck.

Great smoking.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 18, 2010)

I puchased a 6" Elicent a couple of weeks ago after being told that it was the quietest fan made. Then again I was also told the same thing about my 8 inch Votex. They both sound like fricken jet engines when bench tested. And the 6 inch is no better
I decieded to try a box using 1" partical boad. ($10.00) I had to go to a pawn shop and buy a jig saw. ($20.00) 
I messed with it for a few days wondering if it would actually work. I was pleasantly surprissed to find that the difference was at least 60 to 70% decrease in the overall sound. The air is the only thing that I can still hear, and I can now barely hear the motor at all. I had planned on insulating the ducting but I don't think I will have to?
Hope this helps??? Worked for me!!! Good Luck!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2010)

very neat piece of work mikey


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 18, 2010)

Why don't you line that box you made with some of that armaflex seems to me like that combined with suspending it with rubber mounts in the box would greatly quiet any noise other than the wooshing air sound.  I think that's what i'm going to try when i get things going again as my fans drive me nuts at night when i'm trying to sleep.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 18, 2010)

No need for armaflex if you built a box. As said earlier, the soft eggcrate foam hospitals use lined on the inside and insulated ducting, almost equals zero noise.


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 18, 2010)

That would work to but i'm pretty sure he already has some armaflex.


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Why don't you line that box you made with some of that armaflex seems to me like that combined with suspending it with rubber mounts in the box would greatly quiet any noise other than the wooshing air sound.  I think that's what i'm going to try when i get things going again as my fans drive me nuts at night when i'm trying to sleep.


armaflex is **, it's only a piece of insulation and its price is crazy, i think no grower should get such stuff better get some noise insulation material like industrial rockwool


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice work Mikey!:aok:

Like the others said I think that if you lined the box with either eggcrate foam or even rockwool or fiberglass insulation you'll deaden things even more...  If there were someway to use rubber 'washers' or float the fan within the box so the fan isn't structurally 'coupled' to the wood it might drop the fan noise down very low.  Putting rubber feet on the fan or hanging it from rubber straps will prevent vibrations from transferring to your mount or joists too...  Insulated duct is the way to go to reduce the w-h-o-o-o-s-h sound...



			
				zem said:
			
		

> armaflex is **, it's only a piece of insulation and its price is crazy, i think no grower should get such stuff better get some noise insulation material like industrial rockwool


Wow zem yer lucky that mindzeye has taken a leave of absense round here or you'd be getting an earful! :laugh: 

Peace!


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Wow zem yer lucky that mindzeye has taken a leave of absense round here or you'd be getting an earful! :laugh:
> 
> Peace!


lol ya lucky me  i just thought it's a crazy price for such a thing it is only insulation, when i see such things on market i think to myself who would buy such a thing? lol i believe it's for the normal consumer who doesnt know how things work so he buys it to get things done, but growers should usually know better IMO, you will have to learn a thing or 2 about sound insulation eventually, you will need to insulate the room if you had oscilating fans dehumidifier airpump etc... now i don't think anyone would buy armaflex enough to cover a wall lol that would be 1000's$ i bet you can make something as good as armaflex or better with something like industrial cotton  the one they use in mattresses or industrial rockwool wrapped with duct tape or a sheet of sticky book protection film, for my music rooms i use RW with gypsum boards and plaster i make layers of this with air seperation, thats how studios and theatres are done and it's the professional way


----------



## ishnish (Mar 18, 2010)

i've seen bungee cords work well for suspending a fan..  if ya got em laying around...


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 18, 2010)

Rubber ring hangers.

Mindz is growing along. Ebb is looking great

Studio Foam


----------



## high before and after (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't hear anything except dog barks but I know that proper lubrication for the moving parts and suspending fans with bungee cords from above or putting them on styrofoam or even towels will help shut them up.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 8, 2011)

sweet all! ill leave my diy post in a few months when im done the room. great info once again.


----------

